# Ink Enthusiasts



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2020)

This seems like the most appropriate place for a tattoo thread, and there doesn't appear to be one, so here we go. 

Brilliant, personal, regrettable, it doesn't matter, what do other CC members have? 

Below is my most recent - a hand-poked structure, sort of Mondrian-esque. On my left shin you can see my tribute to Keith Flint, just about.


----------



## further (20 Sep 2020)

I thought this was going to be about fountain pens.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Sep 2020)

I recently saw something very similar, it was an advert for composite doors!


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2020)

Aye, have a few. Naked ladies, Led Zeppelin, Rush, Jethro Tull, Motorhead snaggletooth.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Aye, have a few. Naked ladies, Led Zeppelin, Rush, Jethro Tull, Motorhead snaggletooth.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Sep 2020)

further said:


> I thought this was going to be about fountain pens.


I thought pen & ink sketching.


----------



## winjim (20 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> This seems like the most appropriate place for a tattoo thread, and there doesn't appear to be one, so here we go.
> 
> Brilliant, personal, regrettable, it doesn't matter, what do other CC members have?
> 
> ...


Ten, is the answer ten? Can anybody find more than that?


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> This seems like the most appropriate place for a tattoo thread, and there doesn't appear to be one, so here we go.
> 
> Brilliant, personal, regrettable, it doesn't matter, what do other CC members have?
> 
> ...


For Christ sake, shave those bloody legs


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> Ten, is the answer ten? Can anybody find more than that?



You know, I never thought to count them until now!


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> For Christ sake, shave those bloody legs



All the hair fell off the top of my head and onto my body


----------



## winjim (20 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> You know, I never thought to count them until now!


It might be nine actually, I think I counted one twice.


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2020)

winjim said:


> It might be nine actually, I think I counted one twice.



Nine is what I'm getting. I've probably got enough coloured pens that I could draw round all of them to check. 

I'm making no promises, but if I get especially bored this afternoon, I may well do that.


----------



## winjim (20 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Nine is what I'm getting. I've probably got enough coloured pens that I could draw round all of them to check.
> 
> I'm making no promises, but if I get especially bored this afternoon, I may well do that.


If that's how you want to spend your Sunday...


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Sep 2020)

I've got several dotted about and a full sleeve on one arm. 

I was booked in to start t'other just as lockdown 1 hit, I'm now booked in next Wednesday to start it and keeping my fingers crossed lockdown 2.0 doesn't kibosh my plans a second time!


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Theyve all been pictured on these hallowed pages already.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2020)

I keep considering a Mint Sauce tattoo

Eg, as he is here;


----------

